

Microsoft's “dirty little secret” - simonebrunozzi
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/satya-nadella-cleaning-microsofts-dirty-164733240.html

======
simonebrunozzi
The title of Yahoo's article is actually misleading.

It seems that Microsoft's CEO Satya Nadella is finally going to clarify the
real revenues for Azure, while instead most of the article is speculation.

In any case, my view (as an ex-AWS and current VMware) is that Azure's real
consumption is tiny. Nowhere near the $5.5B that Microsoft claims.

------
mikerg87
Its starting to make sense. Azure support gives pay-as-you go users a hard
time to increase subscription quotas but lets you make new subscriptions all
day long.

